# Cleaning wild hogs



## jamie1231 (Nov 18, 2012)

i was wondering what the best way to clean a hog is...the 1st one i killed i just cleaned and quartered it...found out later i wasted a lot of good meat....so my question is...what is the easiest or best way to gut a hog with out gettin the gut contents all over the meat....i dont want to risk contaminating the meat


----------



## Okie Hog (Nov 18, 2012)

> ..what is the easiest or best way to gut a hog with out gettin the gut contents all over the meat....



i started to write a dissertation long as the Dead Scrolls but remembered this:

http://www.ehow.com/how_4550120_field-dress-hog.html 

This is a long video that includes skinning the hog: 

http://hunting.wonderhowto.com/how-to/field-dress-wild-hog-323065/

Gut contents contact the meat or you burst the bladder wash it off ASAP.


----------



## goastinstructor (Nov 18, 2012)

Honestly trial and error I did many before I found the way it works for me... If wasting meat is what your worried about hang em up, rinse her off, skin the hog, remove the head and skin together just  at the jowel, then remove the neck meat (good for the grinder), then the front shoulders and backstraps, now gut him use a sturdy knife and cut down the breast bone with the cleaned out carcas hangin infront of you remove the tender loins on either side of the spine at the pelvis, cut the flanks (good fat and meat for the grinder) and then saw down your ribs on either side of the spine.  Last take the spine which should still be connected to the pelvis and lay it down on your cooler (i do this with a filet knife) cut along the spine and pelvis to the ball joint of the hip cut it free and remove the ham.... Do this and there will not be a wasted piece of meat that, well I would eat on that hog.  Good luck I just clean em on my tailgate pull the shoulders, straps and hams and on a big hof ill split her to get the loins.


----------



## goastinstructor (Nov 18, 2012)

Okie Hog said:


> i started to write a dissertation long as the Dead Scrolls but remembered this:
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/how_4550120_field-dress-hog.html
> 
> ...



I was posting when you posted this good stuff


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 19, 2012)

goastinstructor said:


> I was posting when you posted this good stuff



Both of ya gave some GOOD STUFF! THANKS!


----------



## nockemstiff (Nov 19, 2012)

Here's one of the vids that taught me a few things, plus who knew Hawaii looked like this, and this kid gets respect from me just in his mannerisms and attitude. No a-frame or accoutrements other than knife and natural running water (not that I would necessarily condone or even place guts into water myself - apparently neither do they). 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wT9itEYJNmI

There is another that I am still looking for that gave me the idea to start using a utility knife with carpet or curved blade in it and I use that on my deer now too when skinning them. One thing you can do easily with the utility knife is change blades to keep sharp and cut hide into long strips along the length for easier removal.


----------



## nockemstiff (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh, and how could I forget - the cordless saws-all!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-_FzYkXFaM&feature=plcp

Kids are the future... take a kid hunting...

Cut around the junk was kinda useful tip too:
http://youtu.be/WeO4ogItu7s

And that's pretty much how I got started. Now I will take a look at those other vids. Enjoy.


----------



## big john smith (Dec 9, 2012)

Great info


----------



## frankwright (Dec 10, 2012)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=673963


----------



## seaweaver (Dec 10, 2012)

on the Hawaii kids vid...I like the question on gloves..."leave your skirt at home"


----------



## nockemstiff (Dec 11, 2012)

Ha! Me personally, I wear gloves, I am extremely slow, and I use unusually dull knives - just in case.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 11, 2012)

Here's a very good tutorial that bigreddwon put together:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=697523


----------



## rmw001 (Dec 17, 2012)

It is my understanding feral pig blood/raw meat can carry some nasty
stuff that can make very sick if you contract it. I always carry quality disposible gloves to use when working with feral pigs. Have heard of several processors over the years that have contracted diseases while cleaning feral pigs. Great post with lots of good info.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 23, 2012)

http://www.clemson.edu/public/lph/ahp/disease_links/brucellosis_pigs.html


----------

